# SUQIAN | Wanda Plaza | 202m x 2 | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

__





独家！振兴中心、舒城万达、恒大童世界！六安楼市多个项目进展曝光！_腾讯新闻


突发！六安多个重磅地标项目：振兴中心、恒大童世界、六安第二座万达广场、体育馆、街、最新动态曝光！1、六安城市公园商务地标：振兴中心4月正式动工开建！预计2022年年底建成；2、六安第二座万达广场―……




new.qq.com





Another blitzproject. Started in 2020 and probably completed now.

By 徽州印象


----------

